# Staggered Wheels?



## TWINTURBO A6 (Dec 10, 2005)

would it be a good idea at all to put staggered 19's on my 02 2.7T Quattro? 19x 8.5 Front and 19x 9.5 in the rear


----------



## SouthboroAudiGuy (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Staggered Wheels? (TWINTURBO A6)*

If you're doing it purely for looks, have at it. Just be sure the outer diameter of the tires are the same front and rear.
If you don't want to have the performance of your car suffer, don't do this. A staggered set up is great on a car that suffers from oversteer (think 911). On a car that tends toward understeer like an Audi, it will turn that tendency into a problem -- too much!
Self-respecting Audi fans tend to pass on this one.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: Staggered Wheels? (SouthboroAudiGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SouthboroAudiGuy* »_Self-respecting Audi fans tend to pass on this one.

I beg to differ. Maybe in the A6 forums, but staggered wheels are all over the A4 forums.
Like was previously stated, the key thing to keep in mind when considering staggered wheels is ensuring that the overall diameter of the wheels is the same (a good rule of thumb is no more than a 5% difference from front to back).
Here is my A4 with with 18x8.5 front and 18x10 HRE 526's. 225/40 front tires and 255/35 rear.


----------



## SouthboroAudiGuy (Jun 20, 2006)

As I said, it can be done. That doesn't mean it's a good idea. 
If it's what you want, peachy. Just don't fool yourself into thinking that you are doing this in the interest of performance. Audis understeer. Staggering exagerates this.
Peace.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (SouthboroAudiGuy)*

I wouldn't say it's a _bad _idea per se; but it's definitely not going to help any in the performance department.
Doesn't bother me any though, I don't drive my car in a way that would make the difference matter. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FrankVR6 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: Staggered Wheels? (TWINTURBO A6)*

Get it done. Stagg set up is like eye candy. So far I have done 3 quattro cars with a staggered set up & no problems. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## formulagigi (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: Staggered Wheels? (FrankVR6)*

I am with Southborough.. It is NOT recommended on a Quattro but doesn't mean it can't be done. If you keep the close you will be fine.
IMO the red audi above does not have an aesthetic setup for an Audi, maybe a Civic... It takes away form the car's classy look and does not help performance, even possibly worsen it by encouraging understeer. 
if your car came with 235-45-17, you might need 235/35/19 in front and 265 or 275/30/19 to keepRevs per mile close. Check a tire calculator. http://www.Tire.com
Matter of taste, Capt Obvious seems to like it!!
Instead I would consider a wheel like the AXIS with wider lip in the rear to give the effect of a stagerred setup wihtout actually going with different sizes. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

